# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σουπιοκόκαλο vs...

## cowboysxaris

φιλοι στο petshop εχει κατι καρδουλεσ για το κλουβι που μου λενε οτι κανουν δουλεια ιδια με το σουπιοκοκαλο και εμενα προσωπικα με βολευη καλητερα, να το προτιμησω? και επισησ αυτα (σουπιοκοκαλο, καρδουλεσ κτλ) κα8ε ποτε τα αλλαζουμε και βαζουμε νεα??

----------


## pkstar

Καλημερα Χαρη.Πρεπει να ειναι πετρες ασβεστιου αυτες οι καρδουλες.
Καλες πρεπει να ειναι αλλα δεν εχει τυχει να παρω ποτε.
Εγω προσωπικα βαζω σουπιοκοκαλο!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!*

----------


## cowboysxaris

αχ ηλια ηλια εσυ με δυσκολευεισ,,,  :Happy0062:  :trash:

----------


## antoninio

το μονο υπερ της καρδουλας ειναι οτι βοηθαει το ραμφος του πουλιου να μην μεγαλωνει πιο πολυ,ειτε το ανω ειτε το κατω....σε ολες τις αλλες περιπτωσεις προτιμησε το σουπιοκοκκαλο..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα μόνο με την (καρδούλα), επίσης με το σουπιοκοκαλο δεν κανει το ρανφος του;;

----------


## olga

Έγώ λέω να πάρεις την καρδούλα που λες πως σε βολεύει και όταν κάνετε σουπιές σπίτι, πάρε σουπιές με κόκαλο, κράτα τα, ξεπληνέ τα και ψήστα για λίγο στο φούρνο, και έτσι θα έχεις σουπιοκόκκαλα για αρκετές βδομάδες.

----------


## fysaei

καλημέρα ! καθώς η καρδούλα-ασβέστης κάνει 30 λεπτά, θά`λεγα να πάρεις και καρδούλα..το σουπιοκόκκαλο όμως πρώτα-πρώτα αφού έχει εκτός από ασβέστιο και ιώδιο !

και να ξέρεις ότι από την δική μου πείρα την καρδούλα δεν την πολυτσιμπάνε.. :bye:

----------


## antoninio

> φιλοι στο petshop εχει κατι καρδουλεσ για το κλουβι που μου λενε οτι κανουν δουλεια ιδια με το σουπιοκοκαλο και εμενα προσωπικα με βολευη καλητερα, να το προτιμησω? και επισησ αυτα (σουπιοκοκαλο, καρδουλεσ κτλ) κα8ε ποτε τα αλλαζουμε και βαζουμε νεα??


τι βολευει τα πουλακια σου πρεπει να κοιτας καλυτερα...

----------


## COMASCO

> καλημέρα ! καθώς η καρδούλα-ασβέστης κάνει 30 λεπτά, θά`λεγα να πάρεις και καρδούλα..το σουπιοκόκκαλο όμως πρώτα-πρώτα αφού έχει εκτός από ασβέστιο και ιώδιο !
> 
> και να ξέρεις ότι από την δική μου πείρα την καρδούλα δεν την πολυτσιμπάνε..


εγω θα πω οτι τα δικα μου το σουπιοκοκκαλο το ''σκοτωνουν'' πολυ γρηγορα...αντιθετα οταν ειχε την καρδουλα...δεν την πλησιαζαν...ειναι γουστα...δεν ξερω...οπως σε βολευει εσενα..!παρε την καρδουλα και αν σε βολεψει μετα παιρνεις σουπιοκοκκαλο και βαζεις...

----------


## jk21

Σουπιοκοκκαλο και μονο σε ελλειψη του καρδουλα ... γυψου

*Ασβέστιο φτιάξε το μόνος σου (ποστ 19 )*δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δημιουργει προβλημα μακροπροθεσμα  .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ασφαλες .Παντως σιγουρα η καρδουλα μπορει να εχει θειαφι ...  

αυτο που ειναι σιγουρο ομως ,ειναι οτι δεν ειναι φυσικη πηγη ιωδιου ,οπως το σουπιοκοκκαλο 

δεν καταλαβα επισης ,γιατι το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν κανει για την μυτη του πουλιου ,οπως η καρδια γυψου .Γιατι το λες αντωνη;

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ωραία πάω να πάρω βάσεις σουπιοκοκαλου για κλουβί από κανά πετ και επίσης και σουπιοκοκαλο, ελπίζω να ειναι καλα τα δικά τους γιατί εγω δεν μπορώ να βρω..

----------


## antoninio

> δεν καταλαβα επισης ,γιατι το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν κανει για την μυτη του πουλιου ,οπως η καρδια γυψου .Γιατι το λες αντωνη;


ισως να το διατυπωσα λαθος..στο μυαλο μου ειχα οτι το μονο που προσφερει η καρδουλα ειναι τροχισμα μυτης..και καλυτερα να παρει
σουπιοκοκκαλο..φυσικα κανει και το σουπιοκοκκαλο..δεν ειπα το αντιθετο..

----------


## BugsBunny

Εγώ έχω πάρει πετρούλα για την μύτη τους.
Λέω να πάρω και σουπιοκόκκαλο.
Το πουλάνε στα pet shop;

----------


## Gardelius

> Εγώ έχω πάρει πετρούλα για την μύτη τους.
> Λέω να πάρω και σουπιοκόκκαλο.
> Το πουλάνε στα pet shop;


*Ναι Χρηστο!! Λογικα...ολα εχουν!!* :winky:

----------


## BugsBunny

> *Ναι Χρηστο!! Λογικα...ολα εχουν!!*


Ηλία,απλά μια ερώτηση.
Αυτά του pet shop έχουν κάποια επεξεργασία...ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω.
Δλδ μπορείς να βάλεις κατευθείαν από σουπιά,που θα πάρεις.

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία,απλά μια ερώτηση.
> Αυτά του pet shop έχουν κάποια επεξεργασία...ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω.
> Δλδ μπορείς να βάλεις κατευθείαν από σουπιά,που θα πάρεις.


*Απ οσα ξερω...ειναι το ιδιο... Θελει νομιζω. να το βρασεις και μετα να το αφησεις να στεγνωσει στον ηλιο καποιες ώρες!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

> Δλδ μπορείς να βάλεις κατευθείαν από σουπιά,που θα πάρεις.


Απο το αρθρο Κόκκαλο σουπιάς. 

Ωστοσο αν ειμαστε φιλοι με τον ψαρα της γειτονιας ή ψαρευουμε οι ιδιοι και μπορουμε να βρουμε το φρεσκο σουπιοκοκκαλο να το βρασουμε με νερο και ξυδι για τουλαχιστον 15 λεπτα και επειτα να το στεγνωσουμε ειτε στον ηλιο αν ειναι καλοκαιρι, ειτε στο καλοριφερ το χειμωνα! Αφου ειμαστε πλεον σιγουροι οτι εχει στεγνωσει καλα και δεν υπαρχει υγρασια σε αυτο ειτε το χρησιμοποιουμε απευθειας ή αν φτιαξαμε πολλα τα τυλιγουμε σε ενα χαρτι κουζινας για να απορροφησει τυχον υγρασια που εχει απομεινει, το βαζουμε σε ενα σακουλακι το κλεινουμε καλα και το χρησιμοποιουμε οποτε το χρειαστουμε!

Αν δουμε και εχει μαυρισει, τοτε δεν το χρησιμοποιουμε γιατι εχει μεινει υγρασια μεσα και η υπαρξη βακτηριων ειναι πιθανη!

----------


## BugsBunny

Ωραία...ευχαριστώ.
Και κάτι τελευταίο.
Είτε το αγοράσουμε από μαγαζί είτε πάρουμε φρέσκο και το βράσουμε...πόσο το κρατάμε στο κλουβί;

----------


## lagreco69

Σουπιοκοκκαλο εχουμε στο κλουβι κατα ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου. δεν εχει ημερομηνια ληξης, το κραταμε στο κλουβι μεχρι να το φανε ολο! δεν χαλαει ποτε αρκει να μην βρεχεται.

----------


## BugsBunny

> Σουπιοκοκκαλο εχουμε στο κλουβι κατα ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου. δεν εχει ημερομηνια ληξης, το κραταμε στο κλουβι μεχρι να το φανε ολο! δεν χαλαει ποτε αρκει να μην βρεχεται.


Ευχαριστώ,Δημήτρη.

----------


## xristina37

Εγώ πήρα την καρδούλα ασβεστίου αλλά πιο πολύ κάθεται πάνω της παρά την τσιμπάει. Αν κατάλαβα καλά η καρδούλα δεν εχει ιωδιο οπότε πρέπει να του βάλλω και σουπιοκόκαλο. σωστά????

----------


## lagreco69

> Εγώ πήρα την καρδούλα ασβεστίου αλλά πιο πολύ κάθεται πάνω της παρά την τσιμπάει. Αν κατάλαβα καλά η καρδούλα δεν εχει ιωδιο οπότε πρέπει να του βάλλω και σουπιοκόκαλο. σωστά????


Σωστα! εμενα προσωπικα δεν με πειθει ουτε η καρδουλα ασβεστιου μεταξυ και αλλων εμπορικων σκευασματων φτιαγμενα απο τον ανθρωπο! οτι καλυπτουν πληρες τα πτηνα. αλλωστε οσο πιο κοντα ειναι τα πτηνα μας σε φυσικους πορους! οπως για παραδειγμα ειναι τα βοτανα, τα φυσικα κλαδια η ξυλινα, το σουπιοκοκκαλο και οχι του εμποριου ειναι σαφως πολυ καλυτερα για αυτα.

----------


## mitsman

Εννοειται πως οταν αγοραζουμε απο πετ σοπ σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν το βραζουμε!

----------


## BugsBunny

> Εγώ πήρα την καρδούλα ασβεστίου αλλά πιο πολύ κάθεται πάνω της παρά την τσιμπάει. Αν κατάλαβα καλά η καρδούλα δεν εχει ιωδιο οπότε πρέπει να του βάλλω και σουπιοκόκαλο. σωστά????


+1.
Θα πάρω και εγώ. . .

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ερευνωντας ρεαλιστικα τα υπερ και τα κατα δυο προιοντων,3 ερωτησεις

1) ποια διαδικασια ακολουθηται για να μπει η σουπια σε *βαθεια* καταψυξη?
2) η φρεσκια σουπια πως διατηρηται φρεσκια μεχρι να φτασει στο πιατο μας?
3) οταν η υγρασια περιβαλλοντος ειναι 60-70%,αυτη που συσσωρευεται στους πορους του σιουπιοκκοκαλου υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να δημιουργησει βακτηριακο φορτιο (οχι απαραιτητα υψηλο)?



Υ/Γ Τα πουλια αναζητουν το ασβεστιο μονον οταν το χρειαζωνται,αλλοτε παιζουν με αυτο μαδωντας το,αλλοτε αδιαφορουν απολυτα για αυτο,(δεν επιβαλλεται).

----------


## BugsBunny

Σήμερα πήρα και 2 σουπιοκόκκαλα και τους τα έβαλα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ερευνωντας ρεαλιστικα τα υπερ και τα κατα δυο προιοντων,3 ερωτησεις
> 
> 1) ποια διαδικασια ακολουθηται για να μπει η σουπια σε *βαθεια* καταψυξη?
> 2) η φρεσκια σουπια πως διατηρηται φρεσκια μεχρι να φτασει στο πιατο μας?
> 3) οταν η υγρασια περιβαλλοντος ειναι 60-70%,αυτη που συσσωρευεται στους πορους του σιουπιοκκοκαλου υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να δημιουργησει βακτηριακο φορτιο (οχι απαραιτητα υψηλο)?


ωραιες  ερωτησεις!! περιμενεις απαντηση η θα μας πεις τι γινεται? :winky:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ωραιες  ερωτησεις!! περιμενεις απαντηση η θα μας πεις τι γινεται?


Περιμενω απαντησεις

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν γνωριζεις ,πρεπει να το μαθουμε 

Για τα σουπιοκοκκαλ παντως ,αν δεν κουβαλουνε λογω μυστικων που κρυβονται στα 2 πρωτα ερωτηματα ,αλλες ξενες ουσιες ,το βακτηριακο φορτιο που σιγουρα δημιουργειται (απαντω στο 3ο ερωτημα ) μπορει να αντιμετωπιστει με βρασμο και εκθεση στον ηλιο .Επιπλεον η ελλειψη υγρασιας που ακολουθει μεχρι να φτασει εμπορικα σε μας (για αυτα που ετοιμαζουμε εμεις ,μπορουμε ετσι κι αλλιως να εχουμε τον ελεγχο της ) οσο να ναι το περιοριζει

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Οποτε για σωστη χρηση μετα απο περιοδους με πολλη υγρασια πρεπει να ακολουθηση κανεις παλι αυτη την διαδικασια,και οχι το βαλαμε στο κλουβι και τελειωσαμε,
δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κανει το ιδιο με το γυψακι.

Για τις αλλες ερωτησεις νομιζω οτι τα παρακατω λινκ ισως εχουν σχεση.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%...B3%CE%BF%CF%82

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...BD%CE%AF%CE%B1

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%92%...B5.CE.AF.CE.B1

----------

